# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Kardiologia >  Magnez

## Nie zarejestrowany

Cierpię na bardzo słabe samopoczucie i mam objawy fobii społecznej. Który magnez najbardziej mi pomoże Magne b6 czy Magvit b6? Jeśli jednak znacie inne preparaty godne polecenia będę wdzięczny za napisanie o nich w komentarzach.

----------


## suwak0

Mam tak samo, tez fobia i slabe samopoczucie, a magnez ktory biore zlikwidowal "skakanie oka" ale reszta zostala. Podpinam sie pod pytanie.

----------

